# Fireplace humor



## maverick06

I figured It would be good to have a thread devoted to just fireplace humor. 

I will start off with a few pictures I found on the internet.... 





















(Its going, check the roof of the outhouse)


----------



## katwillny

This is Awesome. Second picture is my fave. Way to distribute the heat.


----------



## Beetle-Kill

The first pic. is a classic. Glowing homemade stove up against a tree, that is so awesome! :snake:


----------



## RNLA

Oh thats why they call it a smokehouse... :smirk:


----------



## pen

My favorite is the 3rd pic.  1st because they were concerned about draft or ground movements since they taped all the joints, but 2nd because that's the best use of one of those boxwood stoves that I've seen yet.  

I bet you could smoke a lot of sausage in there :shut: 

ba dumm dumm dum 

pen


----------



## bogydave

#4, dual use building, shitter/smoker
I like the meat smoker, must be burning hickory


----------



## RNLA

PEN, That is just gross! :gulp:


----------



## agartner

That last one just ain't right...


----------



## cmonSTART

I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## begreen

Hmmmm, nothing like fresh eau de john scented meat in the morning. Honey, did you remember to put in a fresh Johnny Cake?


----------



## bogydave

Might be burning some type local grown plants.


----------



## BrotherBart

Smoking a Boston butt?


----------



## offroadaudio

Hey Zeek - what does CTC mean?


----------



## offroadaudio

For those who have everything - the walk-in wood stove.


----------



## nate379

The last one looks like a smoker to me.  Guy down the street has one and it's actually kind of the same design, just all homebuilt.


----------



## offroadaudio

ouch@hotmail.com


----------



## offroadaudio

We always wanted to paint the room darker, but we'll just move the stove around the room instead.


----------



## offroadaudio

Found on a home inspection forum:


This is at the top of the firebox in a wood stove. Can anyone help me with the correct terminology for addressing this situation? Thanks.

Umm - "It's broke."


----------



## offroadaudio

Honey - have you noticed the draft is a little lazy lately?


----------



## offroadaudio

My terracotta is in great shape - all the cracks are sealed with creasote


----------



## begreen

offroadaudio said:
			
		

> Found on a home inspection forum:
> 
> 
> This is at the top of the firebox in a wood stove. Can anyone help me with the correct terminology for addressing this situation? Thanks.
> 
> Umm - "It's broke."



Severely compromised fire containment.


----------



## BrotherBart

BeGreen said:
			
		

> offroadaudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on a home inspection forum:
> 
> 
> This is at the top of the firebox in a wood stove. Can anyone help me with the correct terminology for addressing this situation? Thanks.
> 
> Umm - "It's broke."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Severely compromised fire containment.
Click to expand...


As my brother-in-law that owns a body shop would say "It'll buff out.".


----------



## szmaine

offroadaudio said:
			
		

> ouch@hotmail.com



It's not their fault they can't afford the fancy model.

http://www.goodtimestove.com/wood_stoves_oak_garland.html


----------



## maverick06

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm0Qnlt8T-0

how to have a beer after a long day of cutting wood.


Watermelon would be nice too:


----------



## hotprinter

This one looks more like a SMOKER than a HEATER. I would NOT want to eat that smoked fish. Yuck...


----------



## hotprinter

maverick06 said:
			
		

> I figured It would be good to have a thread devoted to just fireplace humor.
> 
> I will start off with a few pictures I found on the internet....



REPLY:
Okay, it is this one looks more like a SMOKER than a HEATER. I would NOT want to eat that smoked fish. Yuckâ€¦


----------



## woodchip

At first I thought it was a home made methane gas fire.

Then I realised it was just a crappy smoker...........


----------



## iceisasolid

maverick06 said:
			
		

> I figured It would be good to have a thread devoted to just fireplace humor.



They either had New Mexico Chile's or they are smoking brown trout.


----------



## maverick06

how do you stack your wood? i usually just do it in lines... how boring!

this guy has a better way to do it















too much free time!


----------



## maverick06




----------



## Huntindog1




----------



## Huntindog1




----------



## murphsprin




----------



## begreen

murphsprin said:


> View attachment 77910


 
Ha! That will beat a BK's 40 hr burn by about 3 weeks.


----------



## corey21

murphsprin said:


> View attachment 77910


 
Cool.


----------



## FyreBug

Of course my wood is dry... Why do you ask?


----------



## ScotO

pen said:


> I bet you could smoke a lot of sausage in there :shut:
> 
> ba dumm dumm dum
> 
> pen


EEEWWW.....one thing's fer sure.  That sausage would taste like chit!!


----------



## ScotO

I personally like the third picture (the stump in the fireplace).  Finally, a way to get rid of those pesky stumps! 

Betcha that thing will hold a 24 hour burn with that stump......


----------



## FyreBug

Huntindog1 said:


>


Extra points for anyone who can guess what a Newfie is... No Googling!


----------



## FyreBug

You sold me this piece of junk and it smoking up my house. I'd like a full refund and extra money for all the time I spent installing it to your specs...


----------



## ScotO

FyreBug said:


> You sold me this piece of junk and it smoking up my house. I'd like a full refund and extra money for all the time I spent installing it to your specs...


 That's a trap, FyreBug.......all plumbers know that keeps the 'stink' out of yo 'sink'. 

Probably not a very good idea to have a trap on a fluepipe, though...


----------



## fossil

Newfoundlander?


----------



## fossil

Headed for the Inglenook now...here we go...


----------



## FyreBug

fossil said:


> Newfoundlander?


 
You got it... didnt cheat right?


----------



## fossil

FyreBug said:


> You got it... didnt cheat right?


 
Didn't need to...it was too easy.


----------



## Thistle

As someone who's spent wayyy too much time in frigid temps using kybos on construction sites.....I'm surprised an enterprising individual didnt rig one of those stoves up already.

Although I do remember quite a few yrs back occassionally seeing scrap lumber burning in an empty 55 gallon barrel if the jobsite was outside city limits....Nice way to warm hands & feet when the building wasnt totally enclosed or the temp heat installed yet.


----------



## moburns

I am just glad this thread was not called "Bad Day at the office for the hearth service technician"


----------



## Thistle

offroadaudio said:


> ouch@hotmail.com


 
Does that meet USPS regulations I wonder?


----------



## BrotherBart




----------



## Morgan

FyreBug said:


> Extra points for anyone who can guess what a Newfie is... No Googling!


 
Having lived in NL for two years I can tell you that I know what a Newfie is, however if you head west of Ontario all Atlantic Canadians are called Newfies


----------



## KaptJaq

Huntindog1 said:


>


 
Same car? Does it need a damper to reduce the effects of wind on the draft?  Would this be a good application for the mighty mini 12?


----------



## begreen

Scotty Overkill said:


> EEEWWW.....one thing's fer sure. That sausage would taste like chit!!


 
I hope they took the johnny cakes out of there first.


----------



## Swedishchef

Morgan said:


> Having lived in NL for two years I can tell you that I know what a Newfie is, however if you head west of Ontario all Atlantic Canadians are called Newfies



True! While living in Alberta some people would ask "where are you from?" and I would say "Eastern Canada" and they would reply "Ontario????" Sigh.


----------



## nate379

I sure could use that in my truck when it's -20*!



Huntindog1 said:


>


----------



## Pallet Pete

Merry Christmas and to all a pretty fire !


----------



## Pallet Pete

I want to meet that guy and ask WHY !


----------



## EatenByLimestone

The first pic is from a Russian guy who was building a trapping cabin in sub zero weather.  It was  a brand new stove that was in a plastic tarp tent while he built the cabin.  You can see the plastic walls in the back.


Matt


----------



## FyreBug

Pallet Pete said:


> Merry Christmas and to all a pretty fire !


 
and same to you!


----------



## Pallet Pete

FyreBug said:


> and same to you!


 

Methane makes great fires lol.

Pete


----------



## WES999

Do you think my stove is too hot?


----------



## maverick06

NOPE, based on the pictures the IR cam is reading 102C which is a bit over 200F seems like its got to open some air vents on that stove, getting it going.


----------



## Pallet Pete

UM Wow !


----------



## firebroad




----------



## begreen

Pallet Pete said:


> I want to meet that guy and ask WHY !


 
His stove wasn't mobile home approved? lol


----------



## Pallet Pete

begreen said:


> His stove wasn't mobile home approved? lol


 
I wonder if by chance he accidentally put the heat vent into the toilet


----------



## Pallet Pete

HAHAHA Ok that right there is funny !

Pete


----------



## maverick06




----------



## maverick06




----------



## Hearth Mistress

Thistle said:


> Does that meet USPS regulations I wonder?


Jeesh, and I get a nasty gram from our post office for not shoveling snow away from the box fast enough. And no, I can say with great certainty that box does not meet USPS specs :0


----------



## maverick06

stove graveyard


----------



## CaptSpiff

maverick06 said:


> stove graveyard




You handing the piece over: "I've been looking all over. Do you think you could fix this?"

Proprietor: "Hmmm,... I think I have what you're looking for right out back. Follow me......"


----------

